# Stuff to make with leftover pizza dough



## Shaheen

I've got some left over dough for the pizza that I had made a few days back. I wanted to know how long will the dough will stay fresh enough to use. 


Also, it would be great if you'll could suggest other things to make with the same dough. Thanks!


----------



## Andy M.

1. You can freeze it.

2. Make a clazone.


----------



## grumblebee

Make cinnamon bites!

Take little pieces of dough and fry them in hot oil. When they puff up a bit, remove them from oil and immediately sprinkle with cinnamon and turbinado sugar. (or another sugar with a large crystal) Serve with a homemade thick vanilla icing for dipping. YUM! 

(while it's not the healthiest thing in the world it's nice for a treat now and then)


----------



## GB

How much dough do you have left? If not enough for a calzone the how about breadsticks or rolls?


----------



## SizzlininIN

I was going to suggest calzones too!


----------



## vyapti

I always do breadsticks with leftover dough.  My kids eat those better than the pizza.


----------



## philso

when i make pizza dough, i usually make a huge batch and use it over the course of a week or so; pizza for the next night and a few days later, other nights foccacio, bread sticks, etc. with stuff either on, kneaded into, or wrapped up in the dough and baked or fried.

you can use it (usually) well after a week, but it'll eventually give up rising. stretch it out really thin and then on the baking sheet use the pizza cutter to cut it into cracker sized pieces, after topping with seasoning. bake in hot oven till crispy.


----------



## kimbaby

bread sticks is my suggestion...


----------



## katluvscake

Freeze the dough and save it for another time.


----------

